# Lelit Marax When To Start Timing A Shot



## MattDanFrank

Not necessarily a question just for the Marax, I guess it goes for all machines, but what decision are others making about when to start timing a shot?

Many say from when the pump starts. But Marax has pre infusion, so others say from first drip.

I know, ultimately, it comes down to whether I like the shot I produce, and times are just a guide, but it would be great to hear about other people's workflows with the Marax.

Note: I'm aiming for 18gm in 36gm out. VST 18gm basket. Typically medium roast. My grind and tamp seem pretty good. Going for 25-30 second shot.

So, when to start timing?

Thanks all.


----------



## cuprajake

soon as you turn on the pump, its a know quantity, and that when water starts hitting the puc


----------



## DavecUK

Timing from when the pump starts is an imperfect solution because of the way different machines have different flow rates and pump ramps, more so than they ever used to. That said, it's the best way we have, any other point to time the shot from becomes a variable point (as @Cuprajakeindicated), and thus meaningless. Imagine the following scenario

*Shot timed from when drips first seen from spout = 30s* - Took 30 seconds for drips to come from spout, then puck fractured slightly and the rest came out in another 30 seconds for a total shot time of 60s

So timing from pump on for any machine gives you a standard point to work for each time for that particular coffee or profile etc.. It also allows a little general rule of thumb context to help people who are new. e.g. 18g to 36g out, within 25-35s is a ballpark for a machine not doing any fancy profiling. 18g in to 36g out in 60s is likely to be outside the norm.

For people with advanced machines, they are unlikely to be beginners....


----------



## Mrboots2u

When the pump goes on. Purely from a point of having a shared language if nothing else .

Don't be constrained by such a narrow frame of time to make an espresso in.

Use your brew ratio to drive proffered strength , dont assume that will be 1:2 , taste, evaluate , adjust


----------



## MattDanFrank

@Cuprajake@DavecUK@Mrboots2u thank you all. God I love this forum.


----------



## ChrisKon

MattDanFrank said:


> God I love this forum.


 @MattDanFrank I feel the same! Although, this forum has been both a blessing and a curse! One day I'm just seeking advice for a donated Delonghi Dedica. A couple weeks later I have a Mara X with upgrades, a Mignon Specialita with a 3D printed single dose attachment, an RO water system and I am on a mission to try and pull a god shot!!!


----------



## MattDanFrank

ChrisKon said:


> @MattDanFrank I feel the same! Although, this forum has been both a blessing and a curse! One day I'm just seeking advice for a donated Delonghi Dedica. A couple weeks later I have a Mara X with upgrades, a Mignon Specialita with a 3D printed single dose attachment, an RO water system and I am on a mission to try and pull a god shot!!!


LOL! I started researching espresso between Christmas and New Year. It went Sage with built-in grinder > Gaggia Classic > Gaggia Classic but with mods > Lelit Victoria > Lelit Marax. Laughed down my sleeve at YouTubers weighing beans and talking ratios. Geeks! Fast forward a few weeks and I've got my scales and I'm nearly ready for a leather apron, hipster beard, and a James Hoffmann quiff! Ha! I have the Specialita too.







Loving my setup and am enjoying great coffee. Sounds like you are too. Bravo my friend.


----------



## ChrisKon

Ha haaa brilliant! Almost identical journeys!!! I did consider the rancilio with pid mod as well..

Ditto mate, glad you're enjoying your setup. I almost kicked myself for not going with the Niche but considering where I was, can't complain, the specialita is proper.

I've kinda figured out where I tend to like my shots now, they tend to be within the 30-35 sec region. I'm sure that will change a tad when I try new beans..


----------



## MattDanFrank

ChrisKon said:


> Ha haaa brilliant! Almost identical journeys!!! I did consider the rancilio with pid mod as well..
> Ditto mate, glad you're enjoying your setup. I almost kicked myself for not going with the Niche but considering where I was, can't complain, the specialita is proper.
> I've kinda figured out where I tend to like my shots now, they tend to be within the 30-35 sec region. I'm sure that will change a tad when I try new beans..


Yurp! I've accidentally found a new hobby. Someone in my office asked how's the new coffee machine, I got half way through talking through my workflow and they went "BORING!". Ha ha ha! This is a great forum where it seems we can share our dirty little coffee fascinations. Brilliant stuff. Will see ya around.


----------

